# No Surges During Morning Rush Hour???



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

What’s up with this?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Do you have "quests" in your market? 

It's highly possible you won't see surge if you have this in your Market at the same time.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Morning “rush” has been destroyed by telework. What was once hurried trips from the ‘burbs to downtown office buildings or to catch an a.m. flight/train has been replaced by a 40 foot commute from bed to the home office for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

So stsy home in bed stop crying


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Saquan said:


> So stsy home in bed stop crying


GFY


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Some off the best crying is IN bed. 


Shame
Out loud
Pain
Torture

My favorite is cries of loneliness


----------

